# Splitting bluray hdmi signal without compromising audio?



## Gerry1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello,
I would like to split the hdmi output from a bluray player in my home theatre. The issue is I do not want to compromise the audio to the av rcvr. Presently DTS HD Master 7.1 downgrades once I split the signal.
Anyone have any experience doing this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you have a blu Ryan player with 7.1 analog outs, you could send the audio separate from the player in that way. If you have dual HDMI outputs, either on your player or receiver, there should be a way to do it that way also, you'd just need to go into the menu and designate the outputs as either audio or video only. A third option is a separate HDMI splitter. Best of luck!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

HDMI is digital so splitting should not degrade the signal.... unless it's a cheap splitter.


----------



## Gerry1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I should have provided more details. I am splitting the hdmi from the bluray. One line goes to the av rcvr . The others go to the tv's in our home- all 1080P. As long as just the projector is connected to the splitter I have full DTS hd Master 7.1. Adding the other tv's drops the audio to DTS. I'm figuring this is due two the Tv's being 2 channel audio. I thought I could use one of the ghost emulators to copy the EDID from the av rcvr & use it inline to another splitter that would feed all of the 2-ch tv's connected to it.
This kept the 7.1 audio to the rcvr but no audio to the 2ch Tv's. Any thoughts?

Gerry


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Gerry1 said:


> Thank you for the replies. I should have provided more details. I am splitting the hdmi from the bluray. One line goes to the av rcvr . The others go to the tv's in our home- all 1080P. As long as just the projector is connected to the splitter I have full DTS hd Master 7.1. Adding the other tv's drops the audio to DTS. I'm figuring this is due two the Tv's being 2 channel audio. I thought I could use one of the ghost emulators to copy the EDID from the av rcvr & use it inline to another splitter that would feed all of the 2-ch tv's connected to it.
> 
> This kept the 7.1 audio to the rcvr but no audio to the 2ch Tv's. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...



Um... What? Adding a second TV to your splitter changed or downgraded the audio fr the BD player to the AVR from DTS-HD MA to plain DTS 5.1? I don't see how that's possible. How is the BD player sending audio, PCM or bitstream? (Not even sure that would make any difference.....)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What AVR are you using? I'm assuming it doesn't have a zone 2...or you would be using that output.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> Um... What? Adding a second TV to your splitter changed or downgraded the audio fr the BD player to the AVR from DTS-HD MA to plain DTS 5.1? I don't see how that's possible. How is the BD player sending audio, PCM or bitstream? (Not even sure that would make any difference.....)


If you attach two different HDMI devices to a single source via a typical splitter, the handshaking will cause the source to output signals compatible with the _*least capable *_of the devices. Thus, connecting the splitter to your HDMIv1.2 multichannel HD-capable AVR and to a plain-vanilla HDMI TV will result in both getting SD audio in stereo only.


----------



## Gerry1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am running a Onkyo TXnr906 rcvr. I am splitting the bluray hdmi output before the rcvr. Just like video resolution, when splitting hdmi the signal drops to the lowest resolution of the connected tv's, the audio seems to do the same. I believe the output is pcm. I also tried the the bluray player on my HTPC with same results. 

Gerry


----------



## Gerry1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Kal,
Is there a way to "isolate" the line going to all of the other tvs, possibly an audio downscaler that would prevent the issue on the av rcvr? I see there are many hdmi emulators out there & have been testing one from Blackbox (part# VG-HDMI). It can copy the EDID of a display. So far i have had no luck.

Gerry


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Kal Rubinson said:


> If you attach two different HDMI devices to a single source via a typical splitter, the handshaking will cause the source to output signals compatible with the _*least capable *_of the devices. Thus, connecting the splitter to your HDMIv1.2 multichannel HD-capable AVR and to a plain-vanilla HDMI TV will result in both getting SD audio in stereo only.


Ahhhh, thanks, I had thought of a splitter/switcher, not a multiplexer, with multiple live devices..... Derp.

My RX-V775 has two HDMI outs, I wonder if that would solve the problem. It does audio passthrough while off, and the manual indicates it does output audio on HDMI OUT 2 as a setup option.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Gerry1 said:


> Hi Kal,
> Is there a way to "isolate" the line going to all of the other tvs, possibly an audio downscaler that would prevent the issue on the av rcvr? I see there are many hdmi emulators out there & have been testing one from Blackbox (part# VG-HDMI). It can copy the EDID of a display. So far i have had no luck.





Chromejob said:


> Ahhhh, thanks, I had thought of a splitter/switcher, not a multiplexer, with multiple live devices..... Derp.
> 
> My RX-V775 has two HDMI outs, I wonder if that would solve the problem. It does audio passthrough while off, and the manual indicates it does output audio on HDMI OUT 2 as a setup option.


Frankly, I am not very astute about video processing and cannot contribute further. I am certain that there are solutions but they may not be cost effective.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I frankly don't know, and wonder, if and how hdmi handles the handshaking when it's split in a Y configuration. Does each component identify itself? Does one assume "master" role for control? (Like MIL-STD-1553 data bus I used to work on.)


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

A lot of angles covered prevent this shackster from coming up to speed on this thread. So hope I'm not diving in out of context. One lesser advertised of powered splitters like this one http://www.amazon.com/HD-501-5-Port...8&qid=1428270235&sr=1-22&keywords=hdmi+switch


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> A lot of angles covered prevent this shackster from coming up to speed on this thread. So hope I'm not diving in out of context. One lesser advertised of powered splitters like this one http://www.amazon.com/HD-501-5-Port-Powered-Switcher-Support/dp/B00IJQLR36/ref=sr_1_22/185-0677018-8609348?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1428270235&sr=1-22&keywords=hdmi+switch


My IPad's keypad went berserk when I cut-n-pasted the link, so had to reset the app...

Finishing up... Some powered splitters override standard handshaking by sending a "placebo" to the connected device(s). End result is audio pass-through, including HD encoded bitstreams.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Excellent, great suggestion. The SHARE link gives an abbreviated link that some may find easier to click, or copy. 

http://amzn.com/B00IJQLR36


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> Excellent, great suggestion. The SHARE link gives an abbreviated link that some may find easier to click, or copy. http://amzn.com/B00IJQLR36


Thanks, and thanks. Good tip on SHARE link. 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sunshine_girls (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry, If you want to know a high quality hdmi spitter http://goo.gl/hu7CSM, maybe i can give some suggestion.


----------

